# Houston Police Who Was Charging at Them With a Knife



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Houston, Texas — The Houston Police Department released video of their deadly encounter Feb. 23 with a man accused of fatally shooting a San Jacinto County deputy constable with the officer's own weapon at the PlazAmericas mall. San Jacinto Precinct 1 constable deputy Neil Adams, 62, was shot to death by 35-year-old Czyz Deonte Harrison, who was also shot and killed, according to HPD. Officers were dispatched to an assist the officer call at the mall at 7500 Bellaire Boulevard about 4 p.m. on Wednesday (Feb. 23). Upon arrival, officers met crowds of people exiting the mall stating that a male wearing a blue shirt was involved in a physical altercation with an officer inside of a business. Witnesses stated the male suspect took the officer’s weapon and shot the officer (Constable Deputy Adams). Officers entered the mall and located Harrison coming from the second floor. He was wielding a knife. Officers took cover and utilized voice commands, but Harrison refused to comply with orders. When Harrison began charging at the officers. two officers discharged their duty weapons, striking Harrison. Harrison fell, got up and attempted to flee. Officers utilized a conducted energy device (Taser), causing Harrison to fall to the ground. Harrison continued to resist and officers eventually were able to place him into custody. Paramedics then transported Harrison to the hospital where he was pronounced dead.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice to see a taser work, though I'm sure that blood loss (wow, spurts galore) helped in subduing him.


----------

